# Another instrument theft



## KenOC

From the BBC: Rare cello returned after knifepoint theft in Paris

An instrument from 1737.


----------



## fluteman

KenOC said:


> From the BBC: Rare cello returned after knifepoint theft in Paris
> 
> An instrument from 1737.


Nice to hear the instrument was recovered. No doubt the thief quickly discovered that the instrument was so famous and valuable that he would never be able to sell it. These valuable instruments are often stolen, but also often resurface. Alas, Erica Morini's Strad never has, and it's been 21 years. It was stolen from her empty apartment days before she died at the age of 91 along with all sorts of historic memorabilia (iirc she was staying with her sister at the end), pretty clearly a carefully planned inside job.


----------

